# Horses - horses - horses :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Horses - horses - horses  UPDATED 10-24-12*

I haven't been on the forum much at all lately, and I miss it! I've been so busy some days I don't know where to start or where to end lol
I've been photographing at our local horse track, done some pics for a neighbor, and a quinceanera for my husband's cousin who just turned 15 last weekend.

The website I work for as far as horses go, well, we are affiliated with the Breeders Cup, and also some of our stuff goes up on Horse Racing Nation website as well. It's a lot of fun, something I do enjoy, it's challenging, but it gets me around these beautiful animals 

So... I guess to start off this topic, here are some from the opening weekend 10-05 and 10-06 I think I can only post a certain amount of pics in one post, so there will be many posts to come lol

10-05 Friday
2 year old filly stakes race Grade 1, $400,000
Me standing on my trusty lil stool half way across the turf course...one day I might be brave and get a taller stool lol









Spring in the Air took control and never looked back 



























Exothermic is a nice 3yo turf horse, he's been off for the summer getting rest and made his first start back finishing 2nd. He is owned by the farm my husband works for, so it was fun to see him as I think he is one of the owners favorites


















Okay so technically he did finish 3rd but the #7 horse was disqualified for interference.









Sum of the Parts and Julien Leparoux win the Phoenix Grade 3 $175,000


















Big Sam, 2yo Big Brown colt gets startled coming out onto the track 


















I'll post more in a few minutes


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

10-06 Saturday
This was our tracks biggest day of stakes races, and some of the last big prep races for next month's Breeders Cup races.

Gal About Town, 2 year old filly breaks her maiden  I was on the photographers stand for this one.


















Groupie Doll is a big star at our track, she has a lot of fans including me. 









Groupie Doll and Rajiv Maragh win the Grade 2 $200,000 Thoroughbred Club of America. For some reason I made this picture dark when I edited it for internet...must have been tired lol









Happy to see her human? 









Joha #1 and Rajiv Maragh win the Grade 1 $400,000 Dixiana Breeders' Futurity for 2yo colts and lands his spot in the Breeders Cup Juvenile next month


















Joha took the race wire to wire 



























Tapitsfly in the paddock before she won the Grade 1 $350,000 First Lady stakes. 




































The big race of the day was the Shadwell Turf Mile Grade 1 $750,000.









Wise Dan of course! Who would have doubted that he'd not demolish the field? He's up there with Groupie Doll, he's a star at our track and if he wins his Breeders Cup race he could really be in the running for horse of the year!! 
Needless to say, I edited this when I was sleepy cause it's dark lol


















I loved this look before the race, he was checking everything out with quiet, curiosity









Dan the man 









Who says there isn't kickback on a turf course? <grass in your face>









Okay...I'll post a few more in just a few minutes before I go to bed


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

10-07 Sunday

Another fun day of racing

Eden Prairie and Shaun Bridgmohan won impressively in a maiden 2yo $50,000 on the turf for fillies.


















Funfortheholidays has a very interesting blaze for a thoroughbred









Balance the Books had bypassed the Dixiana Breeders' Futurity on Saturday to run in the Grade 3 Bourbon stakes $150,000 on the turf...and it paid off!




































The big race of the day was the Grade 1 $500,000 Juddmonte Spinster
In Lingerie, a nice 3yo filly came, and conquored her foes.

In Lingerie being saddled by one of the leading US trainers, Todd Pletcher.













































I missed my first Graded race on 10-11  But my husband and kids were on vacation so I spent the day with them.
Couldn't stay away long tho lol

10-12 Friday
I decided to play a little while I had a little time...something new for me, I never get away from the grandstand area










Backlighting is killer, but I was wanting the grandstand so I didn't want to change my camera settings...could be worse I guess lol









The things you wait through for that one silly shot...haha....









Fall colors









Inspired









This is the first time I've used the inside rail turf photography stand in a very long time. Lighting is awesome from this side, good angle. It's a hard angle to shoot though, you can't see the tote board video to help determine close finishes, and out here you can't really hear the announcer. The horses are coming at you head on, and once they get past the bushes that stick out, you have a second or two to decide who your shooting. It's a fun challenge though 

Lily in Pink got the nod on this one = the chestnut inbetween horses


















That helped me prepare for the big race of the day, The Buffalo Trace Franklin County <Listed not graded stakes>
Madam Giry took command



























I forgot to upload pics from 10-13 lol I'll get to that tomorrow, so look for more if I haven't bored you yet lol


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I love your pictures, you have a great job! I think my favorites are of Wise Dan, I love chestnuts!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

great phptos~~ you have a very good eye!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are some beautiful horses!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful as always


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone I greatly appreciate it  I typically post a LOT of pictures on my flickr site from each day, but with limited time I had to just select a few. I'm hoping one day I can go back and post some of the 'other' horses in the races, etc.

10-13 Saturday

This was an EXTREMELY busy day. My husband's cousin turned 15, or in Mexico it's called quinceanera. There is a ceremony at a church, and usually is followed by a BIG party. Very formal, like a wedding, formal dances, etc.
I told her I would take pictures. 
It was at 1pm. After everyone left and it was just her and her friends who are part of her celebration <about a dozen teens/kids>, we did some pics while waiting for the limo, then I followed them downtown and did a few pictures there.

3:30pm I drove to the track, had to park a good distance from the grandstand.
I got there in time to do the stakes race. I went up on the inside turf course photographer stand, and the only 'jerk' photographer in the whole place that I can label that so far decided he was going to stand in FRONT OF ME. He is taller than me, obnoxious and just has absolutely no respect, he jumps out in front of other photographers and doesn't care. I don't know a single person that likes him.
He was TRYING to block my shot, I'd lean over, he'd lean over more! 
One thing he didn't count on....I am determined...heh.

My focus did bounce a little because of this, but I was still able to get something out of it that I could use. Next time I know better, and will not leave any room in front of me, so that he has to stand behind me. This guy was at least 6' tall and I am only 5' he could have stood behind me with no issues....jerk lol

Dayatthespa winning the Queen Elizabeth II cup, Grade 1 $400,000



























Dayatthespa went wire to wire never looking back...I wish I had a longer zoom lens...









Coming into view over/around the bushes









They're running sideways lol just me being silly









After this race, I rushed back to my suv, drove home, got out and heard my son's doe, Madison pleading for help...she sounded pathetic and I can only imagine what the people at the restaurant next door must have been thinking lol --- she had her horn stuck in the hay feeder...dummy!
I had to upload some images, grab a quick bite to eat, and drove nearly 40 minutes up to where my husband's cousins party was at. I arrived there just in time for the formal dancing....we didn't leave until 1am and didn't go to bed until 3am!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

10-18 Thursday

2yo colt Will Take Charge made his debut...and crushed the field 
I have been waiting for him to start racing, so this was exciting. I love his mama who was a champ, and I love his 3yo brother, Take Charge Indy who won the $1,000,000 Florida Derby in the spring, but got hurt in the Ky derby  Take Charge Indy is scheduled to make his comeback race Saturday at our track! Fingers crossed! 



















Ariana D. schooling in the paddock. Every time I see this girl I get something like this, and I use this same edit, so I am just following the trend  









Another 2yo winner on the card, Wiinning Cause won the 4th race.


















Capitan Futuro won a nice race on the grass









The big race was the $100,000 Grade 3 Buffalo Trace Franklin County
Kindergarden Kid and Julien Leparoux take this one coming from between horses. This was a claiming horse <lower level type races>, and since Ramsey claimed him, he's won 2 stakes races!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

10-19 Friday

Another busy day, on top of being sick since Sunday, I had to take my nephew/his mom to get his cast changed/xray of his wrist. It's always a long wait...3 1/2 hours... 
When I got to the track, it was cold, rainy and very windy.
But...I love this stuff...the weather would have to be a lot worse to keep me away lol

#2 Dark Nebula is owned by the farm my husband works for, she battled with #3 On the Same Page, very game, but finished 2nd by about a neck. 
I was standing before the finish line for this one.



























Waiting for one of the stakes races...fall colors









The Pin Oak Valley View Grade 3 drew so many enteries they divided the $250,000 race up into 2 divisions, each division being worth $125,000.

1st Division winner, Angel Terrace and jockey James Graham getting it at the wire <green bridle>, it was hard to tell with them, to me it looked like the outside horse was going to get there. It's a gamble, so to play it smart you try to get a coupe of shots of both horses, and then as they get down to the wire you single out the one you think is going to get it. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you don't. I think I got lucky on this one by following my own advice lol



























2nd Division was won by longshot, Miz Ida and Shaun Bridgmohan. I really adore this mare  









You can see in this picture how much deeper the turf is from the polytrack, there really is quite a drop there.
When I stand on my step stool to photograph the polytrack races, I have to stand on this track about half way out in the middle...it is NOT easy getting over that rail haha... So I am kind of glad most of the big races lately are on turf.










To give you an idea how lousy the weather was...most days I use an ISO of 200-250.
This day, I was using ISO 1600 <in film cameras that would be your film speed...200..400..600, etc.>.
Shutter Speed 1/2000 <in order to get the stop action without blur>, and F2.8.









Almost didn't get this one









I'll post more later


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

10-20 Saturday

The weather was a little better on Saturday, still cold and some wind, but at least the rain stayed away.

I O Ireland and Julien Leparoux win the 5th race, Allowance $52,000 for 2yo fillies on the turf.









Fall color...



























The farm my husband works for had another runner that day, Kruthen, a 3yo first time starter. His brother, Karelian was a big winner at this track a few years ago, so it's fun to see this guy <Karelian and another of his brothers are at the farm where they will live out their days  >.
Anyway, I absolutely adore this guy, he's so cute 


















I decided to stop and let the horses pass me before going to the photographer's stand.
He was peeking over his leadpony watching me with such curiosity...OMG cuteness overload! 
Doesn't it look like he is smiling for the camera? haha...









Peek-a-boo









Sadly he didn't win, I think he finished mid pack, but hopefully he can stay sound and have a better race next time after he gets some experience under him.









Make a Fortune and Corey Lanerie won the race









The stakes race that day was the Grade 2 Raven Run $250,000 
Gypsy Robin and John Velazquez win this one


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

10-21 Sunday

I wasnt' going to go out this day, the stakes was Listed, and although it was a nice field, it wasn't something I 'had' to have.
But, it was my husband's day off and the farm had a horse running so he wanted to see her run, and well I couldn't resist it either 

My husband will be taking care of this pretty girl sometime in the near future, her name is Sea Level Drive.


















Sea Level Drive was in a good position, but seemed to back off a bit towards the end, so she may be done with racing, may not have the competitive drive, but she did finish 3rd 









Ariana D. won this one, and I really like her 









Ariana D. is one that I said I always get one 'edit' picture of her with the same edit technique every spring/fall meet, I posted one above when she was schooling in the paddock. This is her without any editing, haha 









The big race yesterday was the Rood and Riddle Dowager (Listed not graded) $125,000

Upperline was a big favorite, and this was scheduled to be her last race. Her owners have her listed in the fall breeding sale in a couple of weeks. She should sell very very well and hopefully go on to a new career as a mom 

Coming past the stands the first time around






















































Happy retirement Upperline!









I hope I haven't bored everyone to tears. But, this is what I've been up too. Sad thing is I take around a thousand pictures a day and only post about 10 lol I wish I could post so many more.

Here's a link to my flickr album.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/72157631717261870/

I may be going out in the morning for morning works. 2011 Kentucky Derby winner, Animal Kingdom shipped in today. He is supposed to be here for a week before heading to California for the Breeders Cup. He should be out on the track tomorrow morning, so I am hoping to see him.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Candice -- hot damn, girl! You not only have a great "eye," your skill with the camera is awesome!!!! Beautiful photos, just beautiful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Denise, I appreciate it!  It's my very favorite hobby.

This morning I went out to the track in hopes I'd catch 2011 Kentucky Derby winner, Animal Kingdom out on the track.
He arrived on Monday, and is leaving on Saturday for California. This is kind of the stop in between so he isn't making the long journey straight from the east to west coast. He's working on the turf on Friday, his last official work before he runs in the Breeders Cup Mile.

He's a hunk and he knows it 

First...
a few silly edits, it was still a bit dark when I arrived, so I played around with my favorite edits on these...heh.

This is the 'gap' where the horses come on/go off the main track for all the barns on the grandstand side of the facility. 
There are 49 barns on this side, soon those barns will be emptied of racehorses, and filled with sale horses....



















No editing...just a little contrast/resizing


















My son liked this one and told me I had to share it on the internet lol









Animal Kingdom making his way to the track <chestnut>.









He loves the camera









♥♥♥









They stood here against the rail for several minutes









He kept looking over at me with that cute 'boyish' face



































































































So....that was my morning. It was absolutely GORGEOUS, I couldn't believe how beautiful and warm it was.

I plan to go back out on Friday and watch him work on the turf


----------

